# Tenacity and surfactant



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I know tenacity specifies non-ionic surfactant, but what if you don't have any. Can you apply without surfactant or is that just wasteful?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

To apply as a Post emergence it needs the surfactant


----------



## CH3NO2 (Apr 19, 2017)

Are results better with an 80/20 NIS, Spreader-Sticker, or MSO with Tenacity?


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

g-man said:


> To apply as a Post emergence it needs the surfactant


meaning without the surfactant it is ineffective and wasteful?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Without it is an effective PreM, but not as a postm.


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

got it, need to find that surfactant.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

http://www.domyownpestcontrol.com/nonionic-surfactant-for-herbicides-p-1771.html?rrec=true


----------



## kolbasz (Jun 7, 2017)

I have some somewhere, but like grassdaddy and his marking dye, I cant find it


----------



## GrassDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

haha that's the worse. I searched high and low and it's not like it could have walked away. And the boys would have been bright blue if they got into it =P


----------



## fusebox7 (Jul 27, 2017)

Not that it's good advice but just to add a different scenario should you ever come across it: when I spray my late summer Prodiamine 65WDG+Tenacity+FAS tank mix, I don't use a surfactant and the Tenacity works just as effectively as when it's alone with a surfactant. I tend to think it's because the prodiamine gets really "sudsy" and helps everything stick to the leaf material. I wait to water this until the next morning.


----------

